# Night fishing report from last Monday



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Me and a couple of buds went night fishing a few days before the storm. It was the first time I have been night fishing in 10+ years. We left Daybreak about 5:30 and caught bait for about the first hour. We went about 10 miles outside the Pensacola pass in calm seas. I had hoped to be on the spot by sundown, and that's exactly how it worked out. We had a great night, limiting out on red snapper with no problem. All ate live bait. We switched to shrimp and squid to target mingos and black snapper. We caught a good number of mingos and limited out on blacks. The largest black snapper ate a small croaker, it was my personal best. We got a few keeper size amberjack that were released. It was a new moon, overcast, and darker than a black steer's tookus on a moonless prairie night for the ride in. One guy stood on each side of the center console to help me lookout, but it's my least favorite part of the trip, for sure. Radar would be nice. I love being out there at night! We didn't have any issues with sharks. We had one giant hammerhead cruise through, and that was it. Tons of squid in the lights, and we had a small ballyhoo literally jump in the boat. Zero trigger fish, which seemed odd. It was nice to not have the sun beating down on us, for sure. Here are some pics and video.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I can feel the AJ's in by back....


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

This is a most excellent fishing report. Although I haven't been night fishing or diving in a while, it was always my favorite. The night comes alive with animals that we don't see as much during daylight hours. I guess that I need to venture out more. 🦈


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Great report dude!! Nice mess of fish. Good video!


----------



## Battman771 (May 8, 2019)

This is so cool! Thanks for sharing. You got stones man, I'm like a baby in the crib.. Skeert of the dark on the water!


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice, I enjoyed reading your report.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

good report with vids. nice. 
jack


----------



## knot_so_fast (Jul 23, 2013)

I've always been told Triggers don't eat at night.


----------



## ajmatthews1s (Jul 22, 2009)

knot_so_fast said:


> I've always been told Triggers don't eat at night.


Yeah from my experience they completely shut off at complete darkness, then it’s time for snapper!


----------



## ajmatthews1s (Jul 22, 2009)

If possible for you, snapper fishing at night is the only way to go no doubt!


----------



## turbodog (Oct 12, 2007)

Added an LED off road light in a removable mount.


----------



## Fishun Injun (Jun 4, 2013)

Back when TriggerFish were considered a nuisance/trash fish....Commercial Boys would always Snapper fish at night in order to not be bothered with Tiggers.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Great report !


----------

